# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  What kind of pick do you use?

## PoetMom

I've been using the tiny guitar picks suggested by Marilynn Mair in her book, but sometimes I find myself scraping my knuckles on the strings. Is there a better pick I should be using?

----------


## JEStanek

Take $5 to the Guitar store or Elderly and by an assortment of Dawg, Dunlop, etc picks.  I haven't gone the designer pick route (many have) and I really like the Dawg pic.  It's kind of larger and has 2 different points to use.  You can also use a small drill bit and drill 5 holes or so in the middle to help keep it stable in your fingers (like the Wegen picks) with a stickier grip.  I like the DAndrea Pro Plecs in the larger size that come with JazzMando strings and the Dawg picks best myself.

Picks are a cheap way to change your tone.

Jamie

----------


## Tim2723

I'll agree that there's a LOT you can experiment with before you go the $30/pick route. Take five bucks and go nuts. I use large rounded triangles. I still find that a relatively thin (0.5 mm) pick works best for me, especially for Irish tunes.  I like the brilliance of a thin pick rather than the deep, woody tone the BG guys search for.   And since I believe in amplifiers, I don't concern myself with volume.  But then again, I'm anything but a traditional preservationist, and have no qualms about using amps for trad sessions to be heard over the modern American pub crowd.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I've been using a Blue Chip TD35 (.88mm) and play using the rounded shoulder ends of it. Prior to that I'd used Ultra Light rounded V-Picks, and Dunlop Ultex picks in .72mm - I find the Ultex to be too thin for my liking now, it felt like my triplets were lagging with them and I wasn't happy with the tone or volume either. One cheap pick I liked a lot, which would be the one I'd pick up again if, heaven forbid, I lost the Blue Chip, was a hot pink Dunlop Delrin tear drop shaped pick, .96mm. I can't see meself ever using something heavier than 1.mm. 

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Daithio

I use .6 picks, either Dunlop nylon (that's all I use on tenor banjo) or orange Delrin picks.  I find mandolin responds better to a somewhat stiffer pick than banjo. I have used little pointy jazz picks, and while I like how nimble they seem I like the sound from larger picks.  My mandolin is a Tacoma M2 if that makes a difference.  Picks are a very personal thing, and I like Jamie's advice.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I use a blue chip 50 - its got two pointy ends and one rounded end.  Love it.  I also use Ultex and even Martin or Fender heavy and extra heavy picks.  But the Blue Chip is my favorite - by a lot.

----------


## Jock

I've been using a heavier pick for mandolin, orange dunlop Tortex. I echo the comments above re the tenor banjo sounding better with a lighter pick and I'm settled on the light fender picks, although if I can find an alternative thats less brittle but retains that "snap" with out actually snapping (which the fender do eventually) I'd change in a moment. Guitar I've used red dunlop tortex for almost 20 years and it was orange tortex before that.

The quest for a pick changes I think as ones requirements change/develop. I had been using red tortex for mandolin until an accomplished mando chum asked if I had any orange tortex picks in the house as he'd come away from home without, I had a few lying around. That was an eye opener and a bit of a light bulb moment for me as I suddenly realised that a heavier pick was perhaps a better ticket. It certainly works for my chum and is doing the business for me. 

As to the woodier sound from the heavier pick, I think it's down to the mandolin. My mando is an f hole A style and it's woody ( :Grin: ) my pal on the other hand plays an old sobell and I'd say the heavier pick + his very good technique bring out the full tone of his instrument, which is different in tone to mine and some would argue more appropriate for trad, celtic, but I think tone is like beauty; it's in the eye of the beholder.  

All the picks I use are standard shape but that shape may not suit everyone, as suggested by others, buy a job lot and experiment.

----------


## jsboley

I've been playing for 1.5 years or so and still haven't found the best pick yet. I can tell you the one I like best so far is huge, the 3mm Big Stubby from Dunlop. I just got some 2mm Big Stubbys yesterday and they are alright as well. Much thinner than that and my entry-level mando sounds tinny. 

For the big pick I like to use the pointed end. But a light bulb moment for me was in a workshop with Roland White. He said he just uses a regular guitar pick, but instead of the pointed end he holds it to use the larger rounded ends. It's kind of one of those easy things that you just don't think about, but it means you can make just about any pick work and the rounded end works much better for me on tremolos and such.

----------


## JeffD

See the middle entry in my signature below. It has become my entire philosophy WRT picks, strings, straps, cases, mandolins, you name it.

It doesn't work that well in my social life however.

----------


## mang1974

I have tried Dawgs, Golden Gate torts, Blue Chip, a pink Dunlop guitar pick, etc. and eventually settled on a black Wegen (can't remember the model number off the top of my head). Each of those gave me a different feel and tone, and I just liked the Wegen best. To repeat what others have said, you should try out as many as you can until you find the one that suits you best.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

JazzMando 1.5 mm mandolin picks. They don't turn while you're playing and can handle Bluegrass Chop Chords; with no open strings of course ... :Smile:

----------


## Ray(T)

I've been playing mandolin for nearly 40 years and, despite what everyone might say, I don't think there is a definitive answer to your question. The type of pick you should use depends upon the instrument you're using, the strings on it, (type, how heavy and old they are) the sound you're trying to achieve and what you feel happy using. 

I quite like the small Wegens but not for everything, the larger triangular ones with holes sound better with older strings. I prefer the Dunlop/Fender celluloid ones on my National but I'll probably change my mind shortly. I can't get on with the Dawgs but the Jazzmandos are better. I have a friend  who uses pieces of washing up liquid bottle on guitar so it really is down to personal preference.

I would go with Jamie's advice to buy a pocket-full and try them all.

----------


## foldedpath

For the last six months or so, I've been using a Blue Chip TAD401R (one corner rounded), picking on the rounded corner edge. For me, that has the best combination of stiffness and "glide" for Irish ornaments and mandolin tremolo. The slick surface sticks to my fingers better than most other picks, and I don't worry as much about dropping it. I use the same pick on acoustic guitar and octave mandolin, but I turn it to use the pointier tip for a brighter tone.

I'll second the advice to just buy a pocketful of cheap picks first, especially before jumping into the more expensive ones like the Blue Chip. Everyone's pick choice is personal and different (just look at the variety of responses here), and this will help you drill down to the general ballpark of shape and thickness that you like. 

The one thing I would stress, is to try picking on the corner or "shoulder" of a traditionally-shaped pick, as well as picking on the pointy tip. It's a different feel and tone; a little darker or thicker-sounding. I find it a little easier to do triplet Irish ornaments on the rounded edge, but again, your mileage may vary. Some people like thinner picks for that technique, but it doesn't work for me. Try every pick you can get your hands on, and see what works for you.

----------


## Martin Jonas

As everybody has been saying: it comes down to personal choice.  There are a _lot_ of picks out there that get recommended warmly here on the Cafe but that I completely fail to get a nice tone out.  What that means is that my picking technique is presumably fundamentally different from those who favour those other picks.  It also depends a lot on your mandolin -- I use different picks for different mandos.

I see from your other thread that you did get the Mid-Mo M2.  With my Mid-Mo, I usually use a 1.0mm Dunlop nylon guitar pick (that's the black one, the thickest gauge in that line).  I find it suits the tonality, especially for Irish/Scottish fiddle tunes.  For my bowlbacks, and for classical playing, I want a bit of a lighter touch and more control and go down a gauge to 0.88mm nylon (dark gray).  Despite the small difference in thickness, the two picks sound very different in my experience.  For my vintage Gibson oval hole (and sometimes also on the Mid-Mo), I use a stiffer 1.0mm Wegen guitar (NOT mandolin) pick, same shape and size as the Dunlop.

All in all, I favour using standard-size standard-shape medium-gauge guitar picks, played in the standard way with the tip.  That's also the recommendation of Simon Mayor, who I think has written one of the more useful tutorials.  Very middle-of-the-road.

Martin

----------


## Bertram Henze

.88 Clayton Ultem triangles. Give me the bright sound I want without being too thin. Wear away fast (I change them once a month), but are cheap.

----------


## Jim Garber

I use a homemade Roman style pick for classical playing on a bowlback and a Gibson black plastic heavy teardrop jazz style pick for other playing. Unfortunately Gibson will not make these any more. I used to play with John Pearse heavy jazz picks which were pretty decent.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I use whatever comes out of my pocket first - the contents of which are: A Blue ChipTD 50, a Blue Chip TD50 Jazz, A Wegen white, A Wegen Black, A Dawg, a Golden Gate, A Jazzmando, a Dunlop and a triangular one I reserve for guitar and Bouzouki...

----------


## SHORTY

I thought when I first began mando playing that a thin pick made it easier to strum the strings. I now use the Jazzmando three point pick of 1.5 thickness. It has a full sound on the strings. Strumming and tremelo are are a time learning skill with the pick being a tone and volume by- product of different picks.

----------


## Bren

I use Jim Dunlop Tortex green and yellow picks, .88 and .73 respectively I think. However they seem  stiffer than the same thickness of non-Tortex picks. Thicker and stiffer is better (at least that's what she said last night) for the tone on my wood mandolin, whereas thinner picks work better on the resophonic mandolin and tenor banjo. 
A thick pick just sounds plunky on those instruments.

I use big equilateral picks. The angle at the corner is about right for me and so is the distance form the strings. I just can't get used to a shorter pick.

I see a lot of players I admire using these Tortex picks too, although most of them use thinner and shorter picks than I do. The little grey JD .73 pick is pretty popular for banjo.

----------


## billkilpatrick

tell us when you've had enough ...

i FINALLY! settled for a "heavy" or "extra heavy" celluloid pick with a so-called "power grip" - feels good, doesn't slip and makes a good a sound - preferably in this shape:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I have a few picks that rotate in and out of "favorite" status, including Dawgs, Pro Plecs, V-Picks, and Wegens. I've not purchased any high end picks yet since I've never gotten bored with any of these, and he best price in my selection are the Pro Plecs -- since as Jamie mentioned you'll get one free with every order of JM-11 strings from Ted at jazzmando.com -- and the Wegen's are priciest at $15 USD for 3. (My favorite of the moment right now is the Wegen M-150.)

You can also keep an eye out on the cafe classifieds if you want to try others out when available, since every now and then someone will list picks for sale there, which is a great way to experiment with picks without paying full retail.

----------


## Dan Hoover

i've always had Fender pick's..medium's..ever since i can remember..i can probably still find some behind the heaters at my parents house...
 a couple months ago i bought a assortment of different pick's..i'm a fan of the Dunlop yellow ones...not the clear yellow,the banana yellow one's...i had 2..i can't find them now...i'm blaming my cat..the one was just right too...so i'm using a purple one at the moment...

----------


## Bren

Tip: try to use colours that will stand out when dropped on a pub carpet

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Tip: try to use colours that will stand out when dropped on a pub carpet


LOL: In that case avoid V-picks -- they're hard to see at times even when they're right in front of me.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I've had a few near disasters with the brown, blend in with everything coloured Blue Chip picks - if they're going to make a pick that expensive, can they not at least make it safety orange in colour? Or glow in the dark?

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Glassweb

I use a BlueChip TAD 50. What a superb, versatile product! Money well spent as far as I'm concerned... just don't lose it!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I've had a few near disasters with the brown, blend in with everything coloured Blue Chip picks - if they're going to make a pick that expensive, can they not at least make it safety orange in colour? Or glow in the dark?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


That's the advantage of Clayton's: they are light brown, translucent and if dropped, immediately go into camouflage mode - but they are so cheap that you can afford to just pull out the next one.
"Glowing in the dark" is a good idea: means the pick either contains a battery  :Whistling:  or is radioactive  :Disbelief: 

Another option would be to glue a small strip of metal to your pick and retrieve it by sweeping the floor with a magnet... :Grin:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I have a beauty glow-in-the-dark pick that emits beeping sounds when it hits the ground... you'd never lose this puppy... I can't tell you where to get one though, I found mine...

----------


## PoetMom

Oh my goodness! I had no idea anyone responded, and I just happened to see this today! I didn't get an email in my inbox saying people responded. I must have forgotten to check something off? Well, now I am going to read these!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I have a beauty glow-in-the-dark pick that emits beeping sounds when it hits the ground... you'd never lose this puppy... I can't tell you where to get one though, I found mine...


 :Laughing:  I know where it's from:

----------


## Mandoviol

> I've had a few near disasters with the brown, blend in with everything coloured Blue Chip picks - if they're going to make a pick that expensive, can they not at least make it safety orange in colour? Or glow in the dark?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


V-Picks makes several glow in the dark models; I haven't used their picks, but they seem pretty good.  They have models specifically for mando.

I'm a fan of Wegens and, like Jamie, the D'Andrea Pro Plecs that come with Jazz Mando strings.  You get a good sound out of both kinds.  When I first bought my mandolin, it came with some Johnson mediums, but they seem too light (and too bright) for my taste.

----------


## John Durkan

I showed up for a gig once and found i had left all my picks at home, after a few minutes I remembered I had an expired drivers liscence in my wallet, so I took out my trusty pocket knife and in no time at all I had three picks cut out of it. One even had a pic of my face on it! they worked ok but I always keep a spare in my wallet anymore.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> I showed up for a gig once and found i had left all my picks at home, after a few minutes I remembered I had an expired drivers liscence in my wallet, so I took out my trusty pocket knife and in no time at all I had three picks cut out of it. One even had a pic of my face on it! they worked ok but I always keep a spare in my wallet anymore.


Back in Dublin when I played guitar in a punk band, I too showed up for a gig with no plec, had to use a ha'penny instead!

Cheers,
Jills

----------


## Jock

> Back in Dublin when I played guitar in a punk band, I too showed up for a gig with no plec, had to use a ha'penny instead!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jills


I'm so paranoid about picks I've always got a few spare ones, once I did turn up at a gig without my guitar  :Crying:  Only a 50 mile round trip to collect it, sitting where I'd left it, on the front door step  :Redface:

----------


## AlanN

oops, wrong thread

----------

